# Why did you come to GBAtemp?



## YayMii (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





btw i don't know why i came, but i'm staying for the DS/Wii hacking/homebrew.

EDIT: forgot about emulators


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 7, 2009)

I came for the tutorials, and to get help with my flashcart, and it's been good. Nice community.


----------



## NightKry (Aug 7, 2009)

Probably Wii Hacking the most... and just plain boredom, actually.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 7, 2009)

For the lulz.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 7, 2009)

I first came here for research on Slot 2 flash carts, at the time when the original homebrewcast was around in mid 2006.I ended up buying the Supercard Lite and a PassWe3, it was a great solution until the slot 1 devices appeared.  I registered in September of that year to finally start posting and try to share some of the information I had gathered.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking for ROMs.


----------



## dilav (Aug 7, 2009)

I used to come here for ROMs way back. Then came back for the reviews and news. I mostly pay attention about DS here, I never really care about the wii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I stay here for many reasons though, it's a good community here, there is a great cheat database.......etc.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 7, 2009)

I come here for the first 5 options.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 7, 2009)

I figured that this place was heaven.


----------



## cupajoe (Aug 7, 2009)

I came because I got help with my R4 and stuff, but stayed because the community doesn't suck. Although I don't understand half their inside jokes.


----------



## Chaos Punk (Aug 7, 2009)

The Wii Homebrew scene.


----------



## computerboy (Aug 7, 2009)

Wii and DS homebrew and hopefully soon DSi hacking


----------



## cngamemart (Aug 7, 2009)

lots of reasons


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

Originally came for the patches on the releases... then for the NDS - Games discussion... Though now I post less (still spam lots though)... more in off-topic and EOF.

So... I would say I came here because I was bored and needed a nice community to spam


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 11, 2009)

I came here for DS homebrew and I didn't start posting until months after my joining.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Aug 11, 2009)

I game for the info about ds game dumps but stayed because this site practically has everything I am interested in. ( Homebrew, Flashcarts, Wii hacking, and hopefully dsi hacking when it is fully noob friendly)


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 13, 2009)

Checking NDS dump-list.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 13, 2009)

I came here to learn more about my NDSlite, and flashcarts.

I'm staying to contribute my little part to this incredible community.


----------



## grentuu (Aug 13, 2009)

cos the liquor store was closed


----------



## Satangel (Aug 13, 2009)

Wii game info and hacking.
DS game info and hacking.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 15, 2009)

According to my wiki page, I came here for wii hacking and homebrew stuff


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 17, 2009)

.


----------



## vergilite (Aug 18, 2009)

for help with wii hacking and help with choosing a good slot 1 cart thx GBATEMP


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Aug 18, 2009)

From ds-xtreme forums.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 18, 2009)

I came to gbatemp looking to fill my white van with young boys. I stayed for jesus.

Seriously though, gbatemp was pretty much the only place to find out when gba games got dumped. So I started visting for that.


----------



## Bninja1v (Aug 18, 2009)

Gbatemp is a cool place for info and stuff thats why I joined


----------



## Liv2MsTrb8T (Aug 18, 2009)

i Came to Learn bout Any & every thing This site has to offer


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

To be honest. I came here for all the reasons above in the poll, but scratch the GBA part. Don't play GBA that much.

But there are other reasons why I joined here. It's a great community with awesome people.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I certainly don't come to be surrounded by know it all teenage brats, but all the same, even though so many of you ARE little brats, this site still has a fairly good knowledge base for all things gaming. But that likely is as a result of the place being knee deep in teenage brats hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You bunch are generally ok even if you are mainly annoying little shits


----------



## Quanno (Aug 18, 2009)

I came for the ds homebrew but i stayed for the forums.
this is the best forum on internet i've seen so far


----------



## El-ahrairah (Aug 18, 2009)

The hardcore pornography, mostly.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> The hardcore pornography, mostly.


El-ahrairah, you're back!
I also came for what you just said.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Aug 20, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> El-ahrairah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I went into lurk mode. But thanks for noticing.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 20, 2009)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haz keen eyez


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 20, 2009)

The 'lurker' mode is the only one I haven't found yet


----------



## UnseenHero (Aug 29, 2009)

My first intention was to get my wii hacked then ditch this acc. But out of my 20+ forums accs this one is my fav. I put nds hacking flashcarts EOF and the wii stuff. But i really like GBAtemp for community. I ask alot of questions and only these forums answers them (yes i know i do annoy with my noobish questions)
GBAtemp ownz


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 3, 2009)

I was looking for good homebrew shortly after getting a flashcart, and I stuck around for the forums.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 3, 2009)

i came here mostly cuz its really fun
but i ususally come here for nds homebrew and hacking and wii hacking and homebrew


----------



## Orc (Sep 3, 2009)

I came for Orc!
And for the little boys and girls...


----------



## vergilite (Sep 3, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> I came for Orc!
> And for the little boys and girls...



lol (i think?)


----------



## Anteo (Sep 4, 2009)

this site helped me so much with my Wii needs, although I registered here back when I was into my DS and the M3 Simply/R4 came out. This proved to be more helpful then I had hoped.


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Sep 4, 2009)

flashcartan


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just heard it was the cool thing to do. It was peer pressure man! lol


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 29, 2009)

i came for info about apps, hacks, and homebrew, after getting a flashcard, and it was a gooc choice :-)


----------



## Injury (Sep 29, 2009)

I always googled Nintendo DS *whatever* and GBAtemp was on top. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 29, 2009)

why i came to GBAtemp?well i needed help with something flash cart related...why i stay?who knows lol =D


----------



## raulpica (Sep 29, 2009)

Came for Release Lists, stayed for the community


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 30, 2009)

Cause i needed help with my datel media dock, then signed a contract in blood to stay.


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2009)

because I needed help with my flashcards and wii hacking


----------



## wchill (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't remember, but was a lurker here for some time and decided to join.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 7, 2009)

For everything, I suppose!

(BTW: I was a long, long, *LONG* time lurker.)


----------



## CopZeRecruit (Nov 7, 2009)

To get COP The Recruit working.

I failed miserably.


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2009)

Release info, and that I also have nothing better to do.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 7, 2009)

Why is the EOF an option?
its not an attraction, and is generally full of fail :/


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Nov 7, 2009)

I just felt like helping people out with some stuff.


----------



## Splych (Nov 8, 2009)

iunno why I go. I just go now since it is a habit of visiting at least once.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 8, 2009)

I wanted to help out with Guitar Hero: On Tour custom songs, even though we never got it to work.  I then decided to become more involved with the community.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 8, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> For everything, I suppose!
> 
> (BTW: I was a long, long, *LONG* time lurker.)


But you joined about 1 1/2 weeks ago.
_Something's not right..._


----------



## Domination (Nov 8, 2009)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats not right? You can lurk without an account.


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dunno know why.
I got my cart started searching for help and stuff and joined.
Now I don't need help.
I use to post noobish topics.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 8, 2009)

Was on youtube and someone was talking about GBAtemp and how it sucks. I go to the site and *clicK* this site is AwEsOmE. That's how...plus..uh...i needed some help with my flashcart...uh.


----------



## iFish (Nov 9, 2009)

i joined becasue i need help with a back up loader but then gave up lol

and i got a flash card and i liked readign the new news


----------



## 5% (Nov 9, 2009)

i found the website when i was looking for nds undubs. i found much more than what i was looking for


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2009)

I came for the roms, but I stay for the whack fun.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 17, 2009)

gotta be wii hacking and nds homebrew and discussion


----------



## Ame16787 (Nov 17, 2009)

very well organized forum....  covers all possible topics..... all critical info passes by temp.... no need for any other site (saves me a lot of time)....


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 17, 2009)

If I remeber correctely my brother introduced me to GBATemp a few years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At first I really liked the site because of the Magazine-News, since it is IMO the best way to discuss the quality of a game (at least before "we" started to mainly talk about compatibility 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the listing of all dumped games!

All in all a great site and I still enjoy it since day one. I just learned not to come to GBATemp for two or three days, when a big game is released and the madness beginns ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), like when NSMB was released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*1000* - Took me long enough I guess...


----------



## Cyan (Nov 17, 2009)

I voted all choices but EOF.

All the choices were/became/are still good since I'm here.
But I was here first because GBAtemp had GBA Roms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was staying here because it was a great community (now too many noob questions, piracy became way too easy and accessible, everybody can do it ... and bad, too many bricks and un-understanding of what they are doing)
I'm staying now because there are a lot of informations about hacking/homebrew/Hadrian releases preview/releases


----------



## razorback78 (Nov 22, 2009)

hacking and homebrew.


----------



## prowler (Nov 24, 2009)

Joined for the NDS and Wii hacking.
Staying because i can't leave.


----------



## Daku93 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm. Good question! I don't even know, Why I came.
But I'm staying because of the Wii forums.


----------



## Lotos (Dec 8, 2009)

Release info and NDS Flashcart/homebrew discussion, but NDS Game discussion and console emulation work too.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2009)

I found this on the way trying to pimp (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) my m3i zero. 

Get it to work and skins is where i started at.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2009)

I joined because I was viewing this site for along time and one day felt like joining.
Plus it was during the time when all those games came out and the site was closed to anyone wasn't a member, so I was "Why not make an account already and get it over with."
Turns out I do enjoy this site more with an account then when I was guy drifting by it.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 8, 2009)

I joined to read the reviews as I was looking for a flash card.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 8, 2009)

I joined for R4 help a year ago and Im still here because im bored


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I joined because I was viewing this site for along time and one day felt like joining.
> Plus it was during the time when all those games came out and the site was closed to anyone wasn't a member, so I was "Why not make an account already and get it over with."
> Turns out I do enjoy this site more with an account then when I was guy drifting by it.
> 
> ...




Oh yea I was just "drifting by" while i was doing that above until the "site was closed to anyone wasn't a member." So I join and continue on what I was doing and learn new stuff when I actually look and log in to the site.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 8, 2009)

NDS Flashcarts, Game Discussions and other Console discussions mostly.


----------



## Wankare (Dec 8, 2009)

Acekard2i review (thats why i bought it )


----------



## Elritha (Dec 8, 2009)

Originally joined when I got a NDS and wanted info about it. That expanded to the Wii when I got that on launch.


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 8, 2009)

I joined for the Wii hacking/modding.  Although sometimes I enjoy the banter (even the trolling is fun to watch) more than checking the updates and releases.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 8, 2009)

Came for the NDS, stayed for the parties. (and the Wii stuff and community, they aren't so bad either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Arwen20 (Dec 11, 2009)

I had visited many times, but I joined to download the 1.4 update for my acekard 2i. I was desperate to download Flipnote studio for my DSi. However, it is nice to be able to contribute and communicate with the member here.


----------



## 67birdman (Dec 14, 2009)

GBATemp is the shit, I don't know what I would do without it..


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 14, 2009)

release info was the main reason, then i found this site had a lot more to offer, so i'm here to stay


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 16, 2009)

I first came here to research flashcards (before I was a member). I was reading all the reviews to check out which one I wanted, and which was the best for me at the time. Looking back, I wish I would have gotten a Cyclo, but I'm content with my SuperCard. Lol.

I stay because I like the community and discussions.


----------

